# Bulking pics May 06.



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

New bulking pics guys coments welcome, good or bad.

Im about 18 stone but alot leaner than perviously when ive been at this weight and nest to no water bloat.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Another


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Last one


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

fantastic Robdog, you look different to your other pics mate lol maybe cos your actually smiling this time? Good going! You entering a comp any time soon?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Chers Cap. I may do a show next year i need to add size to my legs first plus try and get rid of this saggin skin i have all over my body form when i was a porker

Tummy tuck here we come.


----------



## player2301 (Feb 14, 2005)

not too bad youll be catchin me up soon lol....:tongue10:


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

fcuk me mate looking fcuking huuuuuuuuuuuuuuggggge

well done big man rep on its way for effort


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Looking good Robdog!

The skin takes sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much longer to catch up!

And bodybuilding saves another body! JOY!

x

x

x

T

Personally I don't think we can really tell what you look like unless you pose in your pants. Just my opinion though. SMILES


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Cheers guys.

T one day i may pose in my pants but i need to put some size on my legs first lol


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

getting better all the time, good effort mate.


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Looking gd mate, it's coming on now.


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

Coming along well Robdog, i have a similar problem to you where i have lost weight to quickly and have excess skin around the bottom of my stomach.


----------



## tank2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

lookin thick mate ,looks realy good ,what about a cutting diet to get the lean look i think you would look realy good if you were cut[not sayin you dont look good now lol]whats your b/f and have you done any cycles?


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

tank2005 said:


> lookin thick mate ,looks realy good ,what about a cutting diet to get the lean look i think you would look realy good if you were cut[not sayin you dont look good now lol]whats your b/f and have you done any cycles?


rob has done a few courses mate, hes done great from where he started. He is omeone we can all look to for inspiration, and hes a damn nice chap as well, he wouldnt buy you a pint though .


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Yeah as always mate you just keep getting betta.. More size and lower bodyfat cant ask for more that that! Happy Days 

What u shoulld do now is dig out that porker pic of you on the beach and put it side by side with one of the recient ones.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

just for the new members to see where you were when you started.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Well done rob, fantastic effort and great progress from your last pics. Your really getting to the 'v' shape now buddy and your traps are looking huge, your back is prob still your best body part - great lats.

Also your still quite lean have you changed you bulking diet?

Keep it up big man


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

Great progress Robdog! keep up the good work.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Looking Great Rob!

I still have the "Before" pictures of you, seen you change so much over the past three years+

Well done mate, looking real lean upto now and solid too!

I wouldnt wanna meet you in a dark alley anyway, and im super rock 'ard anyway! 

Here is the starting pic...


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

fcuk me mate didnt realise you were ever like that even more respect to you mate


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

yeah Rob, as aftershock says , put up the old pics too ,

the improvements along back chest shoulders and traps are really noticible now, (18 stone!! fcuk me)

a show would be a nice next move mate, and if you set the date , the legs will become a "project" .....

once cut you'll look fcuking massive mate , well done.

(and dont forget to turn that pan off before you go out!)


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

nice one RD lookin the best i have ever seen u!


----------



## tank2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

YA MAN THAT IS SOME GOOD **** YOU HAVE DONE THERE ,WELL DONE TO YOU AND ALL THE BEST IN THE FUTURE


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Mate, your looking brill. Wish I could gain muscle and lose fat at the same time!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Looking better RobDoggie.

You look mean in the last pic, I think the gotee has something to do with it.


----------



## bad_news_hughes (Nov 16, 2005)

YOU ARE "BIG" what a transformation.....amazin!!!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Side by side comparison. 3 years graft.

Cheers aftershock for doing this.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

well done mate...

thats a fantastic transformation!!!

keep up the great work mate....


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

rob youve done great mate, really you have.


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

very well done Rob, just to nit pick u could of put a *** in ur mouth on the side by side pic, lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

romeo69 said:


> very well done Rob, just to nit pick u could of put a *** in ur mouth on the side by side pic, lol


PMSL 

I dont think even romeo would wrestle rob in that pic, you look fookin mean man! like you could snap a tree in half with one finger, lol


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

UNBELIEVABLE!

Have you given ups the ciggies Rob?

Hey would you post those pics on the other UK-M, there is a thread of transformations. You have to photobucket them, there is a link in losing weight in Tatty the Fatty!

Oh yah loose skin, the lads NEVER think to use moisturisers, so start using one! There are some that say they shrink skin and biooil is great for moisturising and stretch marks.

Again, well done!

BIG cyber Hug

x

x

x

T


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think skin might get tighter over time.

I think it is the last to bring back.

I might be wrong though.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I think if you are in your 50s it might not snap back if you have seriously stretched it out.

There are also some young ones that have extra skin, there is a lad in my gym that keeps avoiding doing legs with me who has this problem.

I do think some has to do with genetics, some is how much your skin was stretched.

If it was not too much, it will come in, it does take longer.

x

x

x

T


----------

